# 2005 seat belt problem



## reddota663 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello,
New to the site, but not to the GTO. I have a 2005, and 1971 convertible.
Would like a some info from other members on the 2005 seat belt issue.
My friend pulled the passenger side seat belt the other day and it would not retract back in. Need to pull rear quarter pnl. inside and rear seat any info would help.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I assume you mean the rear passenger side? Not heard of any issues with this.


----------

